# List of Laxitives - join in



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

I am still finding things that can stimulate a B.M. A list of Laxitives,please add in your own! -no product names, please [we should know what we are taking]Please list active ingredient and noteable features. 1] Magnesium Hydroxide [ex-lax]2] Mineral Oil [for hardened stool]3] Castor Oil [just a little]4] Senna leaves[stool softner]5] grasses [anyone?]dogs eat it]6]


----------



## JonC (Aug 27, 2002)

1) psyllium2) Wheat grass juice/tablets


----------



## Johnny D. and C. (Feb 21, 2002)

Fatty foods Cashews, I would recomend stay away from medicines( since it will make your liver work too hard ) try natural foods instead. Avoid if possible diuretics like tea. Drink lots of clean water. Just my opinion, and good luck!


----------

